

Need a small, possibly disposable discussion board? Try gatcka.com - miGlanz

I've launched a small web project today: http://www.gatcka.com<p>It's more of an experiment really. I wanted to check how far I can go without needing any registration process, with cookie sessions only, with minimal user interface, etc.<p>The project aims to be as simple as possible, but usable as well.<p>Let me know what you think about it, thanks!
======
duck
Clickable: <http://www.gatcka.com>

I like the concept and simple design. I could see where this would be useful,
but it seems like it needs the ability to do threads or at least replies (or
maybe I am missing how to do that?). Another question - who can see the delete
button?

~~~
miGlanz
I'll start with the latter question: it depends which link you give to your
friends: simply click 'Link to this wall', and you will be presented with a
list of permissions. For each set of permissions you get separate link. It
simply depends which link you give to your friend (it's more of an social
thing than technical, I think).

As for threads/replies: yes, this is obvious thing to do, but I wanted to
check if it's really that useful and demanded before actually implementing
this. The same (possibly to lesser extent) goes for voting.

